# pathology report help



## shastaw (Mar 10, 2008)

I need some help decifering my pathology report PLEASE anyone.

Right thyriod and left subtotal thyriod tissue;

*Hashimoto's thyroiditis with hurthle cell neoplasia.Benign lymph node ( I know what that means) I do not know what neoplasia hurthle cells are, are they cancer or pre cancer ?Do I need to be worried about them? *

I had all of the right side removed and 1/4 of the left side in April. I am now having the same symptoms in the remaing part of my thyriod ie pain up into my ears ,it feels as if there is a lump in my throat and I am having difficulties swallowing and it has also become quite swollen again. I am scared that it could be cancer as it has happened so fast ,within two weeks.

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------

